# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Mc Donalds Coke is bad!

## Dreamhope11

Today i had a Bigmac meal and after drinking the coke i felt ill, my stomach fekt like it was straining and burning, Please never eat McDonalds.

----------


## Tyson

> Today i had a Bigmac meal and after drinking the coke i felt ill, my stomach fekt like it was straining and burning, Please never eat McDonalds.



That's what you get for going there in the first place instead of somewhere that serves proper food  :tongue2:  All Coke is bad too, but we all know that already.

----------


## Dreamhope11

Lol i got tempted to eat the forbidden food.

----------


## Hazel

That happens to me if I drink any soft drink on an empty stomach. Soft drinks are very acidic, which is why I normally just have water.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe it was the tomatoes?  There was that huge salmonella scare with the tomatoes last week.  If you die from diarrhea, you will know for sure  :tongue2: 

I've never been able to drink sodas.  They seem so disturbingly chemical.  The most I can do is a splash of tonic with my vodka  :wink2:

----------


## Volcon

well, alcohol is a depressant poison =P

----------


## lucid4sho

The tubes and dispensing tips on soda machines are supposed to be rigorously cleaned at certain intervals. Of course it is really rare that even nice restaurants follow the intervals, so you can imagine how frequently they are cleaned at mcdonalds. I have seen the inside of many soda machines at gas stations and some restaurants and they are very frequently filled with black and green molds. I worked at a restaurant when I was younger that really took the cake though, some of the tubing and and the dispensing tips had cracked so the owner decided to tape and glue everything together to stop the leaks, making it impossible to clean or even look at the internals. The machine was like that for years I was told, but I had only worked there about 6 months before the health department came and demanded it to be dismantled, when they got inside everything was unbelievably overgrown with every kind of mold you can imagine. I felt bad that customers had been drinking it, but I had already learned from previous jobs never to drink fountain drinks from any business.

----------


## Dreamhope11

Oh wow thats kinda disgusting, and i myself had a bad case of diarehha*                    I was fine untill i drank the coke, then 5 minutes later i was on my  way to the toilet. I bet its not even coke.

----------


## Watahoot

> Today i had a Bigmac meal and after drinking the coke i felt ill, my stomach fekt like it was straining and burning, Please never eat McDonalds.




What??  Everything at McDonald's is great for one's health!   :tongue2:

----------


## TempleGuard

I eat there every time I can, but thats not that often. What can I do, its so tasty.

----------


## Rachel

I haven't touched the stuff in over 3 years....... yeah for me !!

----------


## mfratt

I eat there when I'm hungry and all I have is a $5 bill in my pocket.

----------


## lucid4sho

A half pound of decent steak is 6 or 7 bucks. When low on cash you can bake chicken for much less than that. Get a toaster oven if your just cooking for yourself. I like to make bread sticks and chicken the night before work and then bring them to work for lunch, super cheap.

----------


## mfratt

> A half pound of decent steak is 6 or 7 bucks. When low on cash you can bake chicken for much less than that. Get a toaster oven if your just cooking for yourself. I like to make bread sticks and chicken the night before work and then bring them to work for lunch, super cheap.



Throwing a steak on the grill isn't exactly easy when I'm in downtown Boston with 1 hour in between classes, especially seeing as how I'd have to drive 25 minutes to get home.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Throwing a steak on the grill isn't exactly easy when I'm in downtown Boston with 1 hour in between classes, especially seeing as how I'd have to drive 25 minutes to get home.



Thats why i mentioned bringing cooked food with you. I go to school full time and work full time so I'm hardly ever home. I like to bring chicken with me because I think its good cold, though most businesses and schools have microwaves if you like it warm. I also bring bread sticks, bananas, vegetable juice, kefir, dried fruits, and lots of other stuff thats cheap and convenient. I avoid fast food for health reasons, but also because its relatively expensive and I don't have money to waste at the moment. People make all kinds of invalid excuses as to why the 'have' to eat fast food, but really it all boils down to addiction. Same reason why an alcoholic 'has' to have a drink.

----------


## Hazel

> The tubes and dispensing tips on soda machines are supposed to be rigorously cleaned at certain intervals. Of course it is really rare that even nice restaurants follow the intervals, so you can imagine how frequently they are cleaned at mcdonalds. I have seen the inside of many soda machines at gas stations and some restaurants and they are very frequently filled with black and green molds. I worked at a restaurant when I was younger that really took the cake though, some of the tubing and and the dispensing tips had cracked so the owner decided to tape and glue everything together to stop the leaks, making it impossible to clean or even look at the internals. The machine was like that for years I was told, but I had only worked there about 6 months before the health department came and demanded it to be dismantled, when they got inside everything was unbelievably overgrown with every kind of mold you can imagine. I felt bad that customers had been drinking it, but I had already learned from previous jobs never to drink fountain drinks from any business.



 ::makeitstop::  I am officially never drinking anything from a soda machine ever again.

----------


## SKA

> Today i had a Bigmac meal and after drinking the coke i felt ill, my stomach fekt like it was straining and burning, Please never eat McDonalds.



Wether or not the Coke was responsible for your illness or not is impossible to determine.
However "Never eat McDonnalds" is allways a good, healthy advice anyways.  :wink2: 
If you're hungry, go for some REAL food, not processed sugar-ed up, drenched in animal-fat, Nutrition-less Junk.

There's plenty of good food that fills the stomach well, is very tasty and very nutritious.
Bread, Humus/Tchina(Paste made out of peas/Sesameseed), Sambal or Tabasco, Salami = Damn tasty, fullfilling and healthy.
If you're downtown and wanna go eat at some place never go to places like McDonnalds or Burgerking. A big sized sandwitch with lettuce and meat or cheese on it or 2 of those will allways be a much better meal than any junkfood. What about bananas? , Mango, Apples, Pastas, Salads: Such healthy food and it's all such simple food too.

----------


## ladoys

Haha I don't mind McDonalds, but I know its unhealthy and I haven't actually been to the place in years. My family brought home lunch from there a couple of monthes back tho.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I work at McDonalds. I clean everything properly. I make good food for you. I serve you stupid mindless customers without question. I clean up after you because you're so dumb you can't do it yourself. When I find out that your car window doesn't roll down I don't laugh at you.

Don't knock McDonalds. Thank you come again. I eat it most everyday because it's cheap and it's nearby, and I'm still skinny at 6'2" and 165 lbs. I do exercise alot, so yeah if you eat McDonalds but sit on your butt all day of course you will get fat. Lol foodhaxingnoobs

----------


## apachama

I really want to go to McDonalds one day. Maybe if I ever stop being a Vegan again and happen to be in a big city that has a McDonalds.

But then, I said that for the three years I ate meat. And every time I went in there all the children, the artificialness and the stench of the place put me off and I ended up going to a cafe instead.

----------


## TristaKC

if the coke is bad its not just bad at Mcdonalds..the syrup from the coke comes from a factory that is deliverd all around America  :smiley:

----------


## Cutterkk

Coke's also pretty bad for your teeth. My older brother did an experiment when he was younger, where he took one of his teeth that had come out, put it in a petri dish with some coke in it, and left it overnight. The next day the tooth had mysteriously disappeared.

----------


## Namaste

wow overnight that is some serious erosion power  :wink2:

----------


## Firestrife2

It doesnt do anything to me ^_^ it just makes me feel full when im done...(and sometimes not) p.s. mcdonalds gets their coke from the same place.

----------


## aceofspades

i just eat the chicken wrap. Its relatively cheap, is very small, and really has nothing on. Its just chicken with a little bit of sauce (barely just enough to notice). So it's not too bad although im definitely not a mcdonalds fan i just eat that when I go to mcdonalds and don't have a choice. Its satifies me enough.

But yea mcdonalds is really really bad. I'm a sports nutrutionist and I have studied the ingredients they use. Stay clear of it and if u must find the smallest and least likelything to be bad (eg. the chicken wraps)

DONT EAT THE SALADS they have more sugar than anything else on the menu

----------


## Lëzen

Um...ALL Coke is bad, in my opinion. The only sodas I can stand to drink are lemon-lime drinks and root beer. And those are just as bad for your teeth as Coke.

McDonald's isn't all bad, though. You just have to be in the mood for it - so that when you eat it, it _really_ hits the spot. Just a double cheeseburger and two chicken wraps will do me right for the night. 

Still more of a KFC guy, though...

----------


## aceofspades

KFC is probobly the only fast food resteraunt that is worse than MC donalds. KFC is like a heart attack time bomb.

----------


## nitsuJ

i eat at fast food restaraunts maybe.. 4-5 times a year, i don't like them that good most of them pack their food full of grease and it's disgusting

----------


## Schmaven

I have a few reasons for avoiding McDonalds.  The main reason is that the food is not good for you at all.  Sure, it's tasty sometimes (if it's actually fresh), but I've had my fair share of food that has been sitting out and lost its freshness.  I used to work there, and on my breaks my only option would be McDonalds food because I never remembered to bring my own food.  A good analogy for McDonalds food would be Mexican water; it's poison to your body.  After enough exposure to it however, your body builds up an immunity to it and you can tolerate eating it.  Just like how the Mexicans can drink their water and be fine, but if I went there and drank it, I'd get really sick.  My advice is if you care at all about your health, don't go to McDonalds ever again.

I used to drink at least one soda a day, nearly every day back in high school.  On days when I didn't have any soda, I'd get really bad migraine headaches.  Now, I don't drink any soda besides the occasional rum and coke, and I haven't had a migraine since.  If you think about what you are actually putting into your body when you eat or drink stuff, it's a lot easier to stay healthy.

----------


## aceofspades

> I have a few reasons for avoiding McDonalds.  The main reason is that the food is not good for you at all.  Sure, it's tasty sometimes (if it's actually fresh), but I've had my fair share of food that has been sitting out and lost its freshness.  I used to work there, and on my breaks my only option would be McDonalds food because I never remembered to bring my own food.  A good analogy for McDonalds food would be Mexican water; it's poison to your body.  After enough exposure to it however, your body builds up an immunity to it and you can tolerate eating it.  Just like how the Mexicans can drink their water and be fine, but if I went there and drank it, I'd get really sick.  My advice is if you care at all about your health, don't go to McDonalds ever again.
> 
> I used to drink at least one soda a day, nearly every day back in high school.  On days when I didn't have any soda, I'd get really bad migraine headaches.  Now, I don't drink any soda besides the occasional rum and coke, and I haven't had a migraine since.  If you think about what you are actually putting into your body when you eat or drink stuff, it's a lot easier to stay healthy.



I'm a nutrtionist myself and yah you are totally right. Sure it might taste good for a second ut the shitty way your feeling is a lot worse than having to deal with healthy food. Of course I also advocate taking supplements as I am involved (aka sell) with them but thats for anyother thread.

Just give your body a good foundation and stay away from crappy places like Mc Donalds, KFC, etc. They are crap and are bad for you. Their is plenty of cheap places to eat other than fast food. Eat some chicken and stuff and have the occasional burger at a non fast food place. Even though your a teenager (pff so am I) just look out for your personal wellbeing. 


Besides just remember...if your not going to do it for yourself...do it for the girls. Heck the amout of stuff I have contributed to myself because of girls has really made me into a better person. Even though it hasnt really worked I know that overall I am a more fullfilled person and that my overall image is a good one. 

*CHEERS*

----------


## Lëzen

^ You need to keep in mind, though, that none of this fast food was ever intended to be eaten on a daily basis. That, quite frankly, is the only time that eating it becomes a health risk. An occasional break for fast food is about as detrimental to your health as wearing the same shirt for two or three days in a row. (That statement isn't _statistically_ supported, but it can't be too far from the truth.) An occasional Big Mac is simply not going to kill _anyone_.

As long as people know how to eat the stuff in moderation, there's really no need to put your fingers into the shape of a cross every time fast food is mentioned.

EDIT: And besides, trans fat and other unhealthy components of fast/junk food isn't really the issue contributing to why people (especially in the US) are so damn fat. The real issue - everyone's too damn lazy to get up and do any exercise.

----------


## aceofspades

> ^ You need to keep in mind, though, that none of this fast food was ever intended to be eaten on a daily basis. That, quite frankly, is the only time that eating it becomes a health risk. An occasional break for fast food is about as detrimental to your health as wearing the same shirt for two or three days in a row. (That statement isn't _statistically_ supported, but it can't be too far from the truth.) An occasional Big Mac is simply not going to kill _anyone_.
> 
> As long as people know how to eat the stuff in moderation, there's really no need to put your fingers into the shape of a cross every time fast food is mentioned.
> 
> EDIT: And besides, trans fat and other unhealthy components of fast/junk food isn't really the issue contributing to why people (especially in the US) are so damn fat. The real issue - everyone's too damn lazy to get up and do any exercise.



dude its not meant to be consumed at all. It was never intended to be anything it is just the cheapest form of food imaginable. It is simply not good for you. If you want to have the occasional burger there are places with normal probably 10 times better tasting burgers.

In my opinion its not really something you should be having period.

----------


## z1nk666

> ^ You need to keep in mind, though, that none of this fast food was ever intended to be eaten on a daily basis. That, quite frankly, is the only time that eating it becomes a health risk. An occasional break for fast food is about as detrimental to your health as wearing the same shirt for two or three days in a row. (That statement isn't _statistically_ supported, but it can't be too far from the truth.) An occasional Big Mac is simply not going to kill _anyone_.
> 
> As long as people know how to eat the stuff in moderation, there's really no need to put your fingers into the shape of a cross every time fast food is mentioned.
> 
> EDIT: And besides, trans fat and other unhealthy components of fast/junk food isn't really the issue contributing to why people (especially in the US) are so damn fat. The real issue - everyone's too damn lazy to get up and do any exercise.



The problem with trans fat is that it has been linked with cancer not just obesity.
I hate eating at fast food restaurants (mostly because I am a vegatarian =p)

----------


## aceofspades

> The problem with trans fat is that it has been linked with cancer not just obesity.
> I hate eating at fast food restaurants (mostly because I am a vegatarian =p)



Yah trans fat is possibly the worse than you could have. Also high fructose corn syrup is absolutely horrible. High Fructose Corn Syrup makes you body crave more sugar...its like the addictive form of sugar.

But damn it must be tough being a vegatarian. I am not one but I would neer had the self control to give up meat. Although I do hope you still eat fish. Fish, especailly salmon is so good for you. Next time your eat a nutrtion store pick up some omega 3 fatty acids its really good and usually really cheap.

----------


## Scarhand

Soda and fast food are the nutritional equivalent of smoking crack.

Eh, the stuff tastes good.

----------


## Schmaven

I think health is more important than taste.  Taste is gone minutes after eating something, but your health is always with you.  I will go as far as to say at least 75% of McDonalds food does more harm than good for your body.  I used to eat there all the time, but I didn't know any better.  I still go there, but I only get water now.  

Don't underestimate the delicious snacking power of fruit!

----------


## Jaz

Coke has been shown to disolve rust. It makes it sound not so appealing....

----------


## ladoys

Ha and not one person that mentions this being in the wrong section...interesting! lol

----------


## aceofspades

> Ha and not one person that mentions this being in the wrong section...interesting! lol



sleep and _health_

must I say more?

----------


## vyral

> The problem with trans fat is that it has been linked with cancer not just obesity.
> I hate eating at fast food restaurants (mostly because I am a vegatarian =p)



vegetarians own! -high five-  ::banana:: 
no worries about biting into a big juicy rotten chicken tumor in my veggie burger pl0x  ::roll::  or a beak, even  :tongue2: 
I love that people get all panicked and talk about stuff like "omg! this cow meat might be diseased!" and yet they still eat it, as if they didn't have any other option...>.< YOU DO HAVE ANOTHER OPTION PEOPLE! it's called self preservation! lol  :tongue2:  go against the grain for once! (no irony intended...)
and yeah, this is kinda off topic XD but whuteva. :3

----------


## Halocuber

> Coke's also pretty bad for your teeth. My older brother did an experiment when he was younger, where he took one of his teeth that had come out, put it in a petri dish with some coke in it, and left it overnight. The next day the tooth had mysteriously disappeared.



No....... I stole that tooth!



Seriously , Im working for the tooth fairy.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

L&#235;zen: I think you are totally wrong here when comparing eating at McDonald's and wearing the same shirt two days in a row.

As z1nk666 said, there are lots of trans-fats in McDonald's food. Trans-fats have been proven to be a cause for Alzheimer's Disease, cancer, diabetes, obesity, liver dysfunction and infertility. Worse than that, it is a *major* cause for coronary heart disease. Eating less fats will lessen the risk for these problems, but still consuming trans-fats sometimes will make you more likely to have one of these conditions than not consuming trans-fats (or, let's be reasonable, consuming only trace amounts).

Junk food is really bad for your health, it's not just some small little annoyance, it's a real problem. And as Schmaven pointed out: "Taste is gone minutes after eating something, but your health is always with you."

For a quick healthy sandwich to bring for work, I'd agree with whole bread with hummus, I find it so delicious and it has lots of complete proteins in it, if I remember well.

I loved McDonald's french fries but it's been a while I stopped eating there now (for various reasons). I guess one could compare McDonald's to smoking: so good, yet so unhealthy and hard to stop!

----------


## aceofspades

> vegetarians own! -high five- 
> no worries about biting into a big juicy rotten chicken tumor in my veggie burger pl0x  or a beak, even 
> I love that people get all panicked and talk about stuff like "omg! this cow meat might be diseased!" and yet they still eat it, as if they didn't have any other option...>.< YOU DO HAVE ANOTHER OPTION PEOPLE! it's called self preservation! lol  go against the grain for once! (no irony intended...)
> and yeah, this is kinda off topic XD but whuteva. :3



uuuh i cant stand vegetarians. Well the ones that try to impose on you and act like you are killing one of their family members everytime you eat a steak....and the thing is vegetarianism is sooo unhealthy. They are basically ruining their bodies because they aren't getting proper nutrients. Most vegetarians are missing 30&#37; of the amino acids that non vegetarians have. 

But of course not to say you can do it right if you take supplements. But frankly its pretty rare to find a vegetarian that understands that they are never going to get everything they need from their diet and that they need to take pills to supplement their diet.

Vegetarians need to take pills and have protien shakes so that they can get what they dont get out of their diet. 

now vegans are hopeless. they can't drink milk, eat eggs, etc. That means they cant ever get protein because whey protien is from cheese.

And than they go around touting soy for all their problems except that they don't know that soy protein is entirely useless. It doesn't really get absorbed by their body and does not do much good. I have done my research and I know that soy protein is really not much of anything.....

Besides have you ever seen a vegan whose a body builder?

----------


## Halocuber

> uuuh i cant stand vegetarians. Well the ones that try to impose on you and act like you are killing one of their family members everytime you eat a steak....and the thing is vegetarianism is sooo unhealthy. They are basically ruining their bodies because they aren't getting proper nutrients. Most vegetarians are missing 30&#37; of the amino acids that non vegetarians have. 
> 
> But of course not to say you can do it right if you take supplements. But frankly its pretty rare to find a vegetarian that understands that they are never going to get everything they need from their diet and that they need to take pills to supplement their diet.
> 
> Vegetarians need to take pills and have protien shakes so that they can get what they dont get out of their diet. 
> 
> now vegans are hopeless. they can't drink milk, eat eggs, etc. That means they cant ever get protein because whey protien is from cheese.
> 
> And than they go around touting soy for all their problems except that they don't know that soy protein is entirely useless. It doesn't really get absorbed by their body and does not do much good. I have done my research and I know that soy protein is really not much of anything.....
> ...



Wow you are ignorant , I suggest you learn some facts before you make a comment like that.

You seem to have personal issues with vegans and vegetarians. So you wouldn't admit the truth anyways...

----------


## Halocuber

Lol

----------


## Eos

I don't like fast food all together  :tongue2: . Though, if I really must have fast food, I try my best to make it really small. Like I can't even finish a burger, I only eat a few bites and get full so easily @[email protected] Its like... what do they put in the food??

----------


## Flying Mandarine

aceofspades: Could you please tell us what nutrients vegetarians and vegans lack in their diet?

For proteins, tempeh, seitan, soybeans (why is soy protein not much of anything? it is a complete protein if mixed with other stuff), lentils, black beans, kidney beans, veggie burger, chickpeas, and lots of other foods contain loads of proteins. Can you tell me why vegetarians and vegans need to take protein shakes?

Finally, you might want to get a look at this:
Yes, I have already seen vegan bodybuilders: Alexander Dargatz, Robert Cheeke, and Ryan Wilson, for instance. Check http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/ if you think three names is not enough.

Sorry, just wanted to right some wrongs here.

----------


## aceofspades

But still the problem with vegans is amino acids....they simply don't get all of them because vegetables do not have all the amino acids that your body needs...simply because they are not animals. 

But all I'm saying is that as a vegan you need to take supplements to replace those amino acids. If you take pills to supplement what your missing you'll be fine.

But someone's life style choice is not my concern  :tongue2: 

I'm a nutritionist btw.

----
But back to the topic at hand....im sure watever your eating is a hell of a lot more healthy than McDonalds. ....If you only knew just how bad trans fats were for you you would never eat there again...

McDonalds is horrible....you mind as well take some herione while your at it. Your already damaging your body enough.

Here's a revolver...I put 1 bullet in it. Just keep pulling the trigger.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

aceofspades: Vegetables (like legumes, fruits, grains...) have enough quantity of all amino acids except one or two (out of the 9 essential amino acids). As a result, eating beans and grains (for instance) will give a vegan the whole set of amino acids.

So no, you do not need to take supplements if you eat a good variety of foods (as everyone should do).

----------


## Never

Chlorella and Spirulina are 60% protien in the form of amino acids; higher than any other food.

----------


## Shift

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and blame it on the bigmac. I never get sick if I eat their fries or soda or nuggets. But anything else  ::shock::

----------


## ray

> I am officially never drinking anything from a soda machine ever again.



_SECONDED!!!_  ::barf::

----------


## priyasharma

Hi friends,
Well i never use to get intouch with this stuff. As these all things just spoil our body and internal functions. So i suggest that not to addict with these drinks.
Priya
__________________________________________________  ______________
Houston virtual florist loans with no credit check pisos vilafranca ringtones for the iPhone

----------


## Dash

I approve this message. I had fries there in the one time I ever went to McDonalds in a year, and they were cold and had the texture of wet leather. Sounds delicious, doesn't it? Chicken sandwiches aren't bad, though.

Fastfood in any form is pretty terrible, though.

----------


## Cacophony

*McDonalds isn't even real food. That's disgusting that anyone would ever put that crap in their body.*

----------


## mkk911

I don't know if this happens to you or not? but every time I eat from there I go to the toilet immediately!

----------


## Wolfsbane

> What??  Everything at McDonald's is great for one's health!



Well duh. I don't even know who started that whole "Mcdonalds is bad for you" rumor.  ::huh:: 


I rarely ever eat fast food. I'm vegetarian, so it's not like I have many options there anyway. Every once in a while I get a small french fry to split with a friend. I still eat Taco Bell, but it's not like they deep fry anything, and I don't eat the sour cream or other fatty toppings.


It may just be that coke is a dark soda. I'm not sure why, but some people I know get upset stomachs from any dark soda. Then again, it may just be that Mcdonald's is disgusting.


After reading AceofSpade's post, I just wanted to say that I have no problem getting enough protein. I'm more muscular now than I've ever been. I eat right and take vitamins (which is good for everybody, not just vegetarians). I also have a vegan friend who is nowhere near "hopeless." Cutting out animal products really isn't that hard. Go google "vegan recipes" and look at the endless options they have. And just as a side note: I'm not a self-righteous vegetarian. If you want to eat animals, be my guest. I just choose not to eat them. When I go grocery shopping for my mom and I, I buy meat if it's on the list. I just think some of it smells really gross when it's cooking.

----------


## Minus

I tried an experiment with coke as well, except I used a coin. It was gone in 2 days, and man did it taste terrible  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfsbane

> I tried an experiment with coke as well, except I used a coin. It was gone in 2 days, and man did it taste terrible



Oh, gross. You drank the coke? You drank _money_.  ::shock::

----------


## Minus

Yea, I was only about 9, my friends don't believe that I actually drank money  :smiley:

----------


## ZotC

> Mango



I love the mango...  :drool: 





> I work at McDonalds. I clean everything properly. I make good food for you. I serve you stupid mindless customers without question. I clean up after you because you're so dumb you can't do it yourself. When I find out that your car window doesn't roll down I don't laugh at you.



I can only imagine...

----------


## Sain

If McDonald's is so bad, why do people that know it is bad, keep going there?

(And at leats here in Mexico McDnald's food may be "junk food" but it is clean)

----------


## ZotC

> If McDonald's is so bad, why do people that know it is bad, keep going there?
> 
> (And at leats here in Mexico McDnald's food may be "junk food" but it is clean)



It's "junk food". Key word here being "junk". As a junkie, I knew dope was bad for me, yet I kept on doing it. Addiction is a funny thing.

Just because you don't vomit and shake and scream and moan when you quit your McNugget consumption doesn't mean it's not an addiction.

On a side note, I bet your junk is much cleaner there too.

----------


## AnDUHrew

was the locale clean? because there are good McDonald's and bad ones. but if you're going to a Mcdonalds, you should know what you are getting yourself into.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I've had soda as my primary drink since I was 10 years old. I'll have a glass of water once or twice a week, and fruit juice instead of soda for lunch 3 or 4days out of the week. Other than that, all soda, all the time. 

And guess what. My teeth are white, I'm not fat (I hardly even exercise), and I could stop drinking soda and start drinking water _exclusively_ at any time except I can't stand the taste of water unless I'm extremely fucking thirsty. Before I was allowed to have soda I drank milk most of the time, so yeh.

If you brush your teeth properly, and if you walk to class (or some place other than the salad bar for more greens) then you won't gain weight. And let's not forget what the key component of soda is - water. Although I wish people would not drink alcohol or smoke cigarettes, everyone is allowed to do what they want where their health is concerned. But come on people. 

Grow up. Seriously.

----------


## Wolfsbane

That can always catch up with you later. And you may be able to handle that much soda, but not everybody can drink that much without gaining weight. Not all metabolisms work alike. Also, some people are more cavity-prone due to the genetics of their teeth. If you can drink that much, then more power to you. Heh, you sound a bit like my dad. He _despises_ water. I'm just wondering.. Do you like tea? The British drank so much of it in the 1700s because the water was so bad.

I'm the opposite. I drink soda maybe 3-4 times a month, if even that. Some juice, but mostly tea, water and soymilk. I'm not too fond of the super sugary drinks or the fizziness.

I think they were talking more about the unsanitary conditions they got the coke from rather than any negative health benefits.

----------


## Minus

I know that I'm not adding much to the conversation, but I can't stand the taste of water for some reason.

----------


## Dreamhope11

When im hungry i don't care if it's McDonalds, but the coke, is it even coke? It feels as if it melts my insides!

----------


## ZotC

> It's "junk food". Key word here being "junk". As a junkie, I knew dope was bad for me, yet I kept on doing it. Addiction is a funny thing.
> 
> Just because you don't vomit and shake and scream and moan when you quit your McNugget consumption doesn't mean it's not an addiction.
> 
> On a side note, I bet your junk is much cleaner there too.




Or maybe we're all just subconsciously idolizing the lost part of our soul that is our inner Samuel L Jackson...

oops, wrong thread...

----------


## Dreamhope11

Lol i have just seen how many views this thread has.

----------


## ZotC

> Lol i have just seen how many views this thread has.



2240 and counting, ooooh man...

----------


## Dreamhope11

> 2240 and counting, ooooh man...



And it's all because of McDonalds coke...

----------

